# DnB heads



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Any DnB/Breakbeat heads ?
Just wanted to introduce you to Rockwell, really into his sound at the min, see what you think






















Its a very new sound in DnB but hopfully we will hear some more like this soon
Also just wanting to add my top track at the mo

A banger from the Master D-Bridge VS A.I(Artificial Inteligance)


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Rockwell stuff is too chilled out for me without delivering anything like a euphoric peak.. if you know what I mean.

I liked the last track posted. I like liquid DnB, plus always download E-Roc's weekly session on dnbradio.com.

www.djeroc.com


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Bez said:


> Rockwell stuff is too chilled out for me without delivering anything like a euphoric peak.. if you know what I mean.
> 
> I liked the last track posted. I like liquid DnB, plus always download E-Roc's weekly session on dnbradio.com.
> 
> www.djeroc.com


I Know exactly what you mean mate.
The last track is amazing D-Bridge has always rocked it, when he in Bad Company and way back whne he was Future Forces


----------

